# 3 Leute für Bankgilde bzw. eventuell Fun-Gilde



## noX1990 (25. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich spiele auf dem Realm Malygos. Möchte nun gerne eine Bankgilde erstellen, bekomme aber einfach die Unterschriften nicht zusammen. Eine habe ich, 3 fehlen mir noch.

Daher suche ich nun hier nach 3 Leuten, die mir dabei helfen können.
Sofern sich genug Mitglieder finde (mehr als 2), kann man auch darüber reden, die Gilde zur Fun Gilde umzubauen. Diese Idee hatte ich schon länger, aber dachte jetzt kuck ich erstmal, dass ich die Unterschriften bekomme und dann sieht man weiter.
Falls ihr nicht drin bleiben wollt, könnt ihr euch ja auch eine Char erstellen auf dem Realm, Unterschreibt das für mich und nach dem Registrieren der Satzung könnt ihr dann wieder "austreten".

Also bitte melden, falls ihr mir helfen könnt/wollt. Würde mich freuen, wenn die Leute mir so helfen würden, aber es wäre auch ne kleine Gegenleistung in Form von Gold drin, falls sich keiner finden lässt, der mir so hilft 

PS: Der geplante Name der Gilde lautet: Rocker zocker


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2013)

Normalerweise sollte es in den Hauptstädten im /1 doch möglich sein, Leute für 'ne Unterschrift zu finden?

Vorallem wenn du noch 'n attraktives Trinkgeld anbietest. Bei 100g pro Unterschrift hatte ich meine "Fun"-Gilde damals binnen 5min erstellt.


----------



## noX1990 (25. November 2013)

Hatte es schon versucht, allerdings ohne Gold. Dann werde ich dort nochmal schreiben und bissl. Gold anbieten.

Wäre trotzdem klasse, wenn sich hier noch jemand finden würde.


----------



## Tank_jr (26. November 2013)

noX1990 schrieb:


> Hatte es schon versucht, allerdings ohne Gold. Dann werde ich dort nochmal schreiben und bissl. Gold anbieten.
> 
> Wäre trotzdem klasse, wenn sich hier noch jemand finden würde.




Hi,

schreib mal, wann du online bist, dann bekommst du von mir kostenlos eine Unterschrift^^
Achso, und welche Fraktion du spielst 

cu


----------



## noX1990 (27. November 2013)

Hey,

echt nett von dir 
Ich bin eigentlich sher häufig online. Schreib mir am besten, wann es für dich am besten passt und schreibe dann, obs da bei mir passt. Schreib dann am besten dazu, wie dein Username ist und wo man sich am besten trifft.
Ach ja ich spiele Horde.


----------

